# should i let strangers touch my dog?



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

hi guys, i've read many books and articles, and my GSD puppy is 9 weeks old is not my first dog, but should i let strangers come up to him and stroke him? (he's my first schutzhund dog) 
I've read articles where they say he should not be touched anymore than a quick ''hello', but at the same time i know he must be sociable to friendly strangers. 
He's friendly and not shy of people, but as i've read i don't want him bounding up to every stranger thinking they are a petting machine... i walked him through the pet store today, and he seems a bit interested in strangers.... i'm assuming this is something he will stop if i keep working on our focus and attention as i have been? i know you have to let a puppy be a puppy, but everyone wants to stroke a a little bundle of fluff. what should i do?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm reminded of the neighborhood golden retriever (mix) as a child. 

All kids pretty much had cart blanche with this thing since early puppy hood.

As an adult, it was a brick wall to people. A dog less interested in the general public, you'd be hard-pressed to find.

I remembered that neighborhood mutt when I got my first dog, so just I let him check out whomever he wanted if they looked accomodating. I'd let them pet and cuddle...sure enough...once puppyhood was over, people just turned into background noise. I conclude it's just adult genes kicking in...no special formula on my part.

In fact, the general public was pretty inhibited and courteous over all. It was friends and family who thought they could do goofy shit with him. :evil:

Lesson learned.

Edit: I've yet to find a better ice breaker with chix of all ages than a GSD puppy. Like seagulls at the dump. My god. Take advantage.

Let the puppy run up to the hotties. They will summarily melt.

Ah, memories:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v15/keinhaar/?action=view&current=eichtomemov.flv

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v15/keinhaar/eichingrass.jpg


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

LoL... great advice!


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

its extremely important to socialize your dog cause there is a very small window that "imprints" his/her social behaviour for the rest of his/her life. i over socialize (if there is such a thing) my dogs it helps them down the road in training to recodnize a possible threat or just another dog lover. I never want my dogs to have social aggression just because its a huge liability having you dog interact with anyone if he isnt properly socialized


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Callum Naismith said:


> hi guys, i've read many books and articles, and my GSD puppy is 9 weeks old is not my first dog, but should i let strangers come up to him and stroke him? (he's my first schutzhund dog)
> I've read articles where they say he should not be touched anymore than a quick ''hello', but at the same time i know he must be sociable to friendly strangers.
> He's friendly and not shy of people, but as i've read i don't want him bounding up to every stranger thinking they are a petting machine... i walked him through the pet store today, and he seems a bit interested in strangers.... i'm assuming this is something he will stop if i keep working on our focus and attention as i have been? i know you have to let a puppy be a puppy, but everyone wants to stroke a a little bundle of fluff. what should i do?


It completely 100% depends on what you want as an adult.

For example, I train Service Dogs and Therapy Dogs. The social aspect is the most different between the two training disciplines.

The Service Dog must be exceptionally tolerant and social, but MUST NOT solicit attention.

The Therapy Dog must actively solicit attention.

When raising a Service Dog, there is no touching or petting from strangers, unless there is an exception with the dog's behavior - becoming a little shy. The dog must accept petting from a stranger with little/no reaction, and that comes later in training. What I want to see at the end of training is when people approach the dog and pet, the dog turns away from the petting and gives focus to the handler.

When raising a Therapy dog, we actively recruit people to pet the dog and give treats. Heck, the dogs don't even heel in a building - they're at the end of the leash (but not pulling) seeking the next hug and kiss.

Sooo....

Define what you want in your dog. Just telling us what rule-book you are following doesn't give much insight into your situation, wants and needs. 

When you are confident in what you expect from your dog (as an adult), THEN (and only then) we can give you advice on the topic.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Callum Naismith said:


> i know you have to let a puppy be a puppy,


That's debatable and depends on what your goal is. Puppies here don't "get to be puppies." I get better compliance and faster training by not allowing a puppy to "be a puppy." All of the awesome puppiness is channeled into training. This is not appropriate for some disciplines and training methods, so you need to know your plan right away for this point as well.



> but everyone wants to stroke a a little bundle of fluff. what should i do?


SAY "NO" and walk away. ](*,)


----------



## Dan Brigham (Jul 23, 2009)

I really agree with Andrew Kurtowicz idea about over-socializing. I really like my youngsters to be around lots of people. I want them to enjoy people after all since you are training in Schutzhund you DO have to pass a BH before doing a real title and the socialization will really help get through the traffic portion. If you think about the traffic portion that is a fairly possible scenario. No amount of socialization has kept my dogs from recognizing threat from a helper or other bad guy in an abnormal situation. 

I do monitor everythingg that is done with the pup and don't allow stupid stuff. I don't allow dominance games and if the pup starts to get too rough I end the session as I don't want them to get a correction for biting. This is one of the major benefits to being a member of a club, we help socialize each others pups. 

As dogs mature they will become more aloof but that initial socialization keeps them from getting funny in a group. You will have a group at every trial you enter, called the test of impartiality, you might as well train for that one early. Besides it is an easy thing to do.

Being married, I don't use my pup to "pick up chix" as mentioned in another posting, however if you are single, it sure beats "What's your sign?" as an intro.

I am assuming that you are doing Schutzhund as your training base, as it stated under your name. If otherwise, you may use a different criteria.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL... I concur.



Steven Lepic said:


> I'm reminded of the neighborhood golden retriever (mix) as a child.
> 
> All kids pretty much had cart blanche with this thing since early puppy hood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah were doing schutzhund. Just joined the local club. 
So i want him to allow petting from strangers but not to seek it. 
thanks guys. 
Any other tips for raising him? 
Thanks guys.


----------



## Dan Brigham (Jul 23, 2009)

Tips for raising a pup??

Oh, that opens the flood gates with trainers.

I would say make all your training as a pup fun. There is time for kicking his ass, should he need it later. I want to be the center of all things fun for the dog, so although I like for dogs to like others, I want them to look for ME for their fun. The only person who I want them to like better than me is the helper and if HE isn't the biggest, and greatest bitetoy of their dreams I need a different dog. 

In the early bitework, the dog may only take 1-2 bites and it seems like a really short session and hardly worth going to club BUT don't ignore this important part of their upbringing. This is the basis for your foundation and the better your foundation, the better the end product.

While they are teething, I don't do any bitework. Let me say, they get the fakes but not the bites part of bitework. This is a few weeks of big frustration for the pup but it really develops the drive that is already inherent in the pup. I don't want ANY teething pain to be associated with the bitework because it tends to give you chewy bites. 

I would religiously take him tracking a couple of times each week when he is hungry. Feeding him in a puppy square, then a short track and finally a longer track will definitely give him an advantage. 

I can't reiterate enough, make training fun for the pup.


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

awesome thanks for the advice Dan.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sure! Let them touch the dog, give it treats, and clean the freaking kennel. And when the sh&t hits the fan and your Fluffy runs off with the bad guy, I will laugh my a$$ off. DON'T TOUCH MY STUFF...\\/


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

i wont let them touch him then. makes sense tbh. 

but everyone keeps saying different things.
gets f***** confusing.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

It is confusing....if you let it be. BUT, it all boils down to this....

You are in control of your dog and it is ultimately up to you to decide. 

I let people interact with my dogs, on MY terms, and if they do not want to follow instruction.....the dog goes up...period. 

Puppies, I tend to be the only one to interact with them the first few weeks and then I allow interaction with people. 

It is not a whole lot....but I do allow it. 

After all, my SAR dogs need to be social, but they do not need to be social butterflies...which, in my opinion, there is a big difference. 

Nothing worse than friendly Fido jumping on me while I am sitting there trying to eat my lunch after some training and people think it is friggin cute....and what pisses me off most is that there is 9 out of 10 times a handler attached to the lead and the dog drug them all the way over to steal my sandwich.....UGH....."Fido stop, Fido heal, awww Fido.....leave her food alone....."


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG carol--Edge never stole (or tried to) your sandwich, did he?? 

back OT though, i generally do not allow ppl to touch/pet my dogs with one exception: if kids want to meet him, as long as parents are present and agree, i do --i try to teach the little ones HOW to approach a dog. Brix was really good at this, Edge tended to be a little overwhelming unless he was tired out first.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Callum Naismith said:


> i wont let them touch him then. makes sense tbh.
> 
> but everyone keeps saying different things.
> gets f***** confusing.


Callum,

Get used to it. The only thing three dog trainers can agree on is that the fourth doesn't know what the **** they are talking about:mrgreen:

In the end it is your dog and you have to decide. Review the choices and make a decision that you are comfortable with. You will learn from your successes and your mistakes and develop your own way of doing things.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> The only thing three dog trainers can agree on is that the fourth doesn't know what the **** they are talking about:mrgreen:...


No, no. You don't know what you're talking about.

It's the only thing two dog trainers don't agree on: that the third one doesn't know what he's talking about.

:lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> No, no. You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> It's the only thing two dog trainers don't agree on: that the third one doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> :lol:



You guys are both WRONG....it is 4 and 5.....=D>=D>:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Callum Naismith said:


> .
> He's friendly and not shy of people,


If the dog doesn't have a problem then what is there to accomplish by having a bunch of people petting him?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> If the dog doesn't have a problem then what is there to accomplish by having a bunch of people petting him?



Great question.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Callum:

Letting him interact with people shouldn't affect his sport abiities or his natural abiities if he has any. My GSDs have been golden retriever in your lap, lick your face social until they reached a certain age [usually 6-9 months] and then they went aloof on their own. They ignore strangers and even people that I'm around all the time. They just simply have no use for them. Its been almost 11 years since I raised my last GSD. I don't know. As the breeder if their dogs tend to be golden retrievers at maturity or really only interested in their handler/family. I'm kinda like Dan. I take them EVERYWHERE and I don't care who pets them. I especially spend a lot of time around playgrounds looking for toddlers and kids. Sure I watch the kids and govern the type of interaction. If your puppy decides to walk up to a person to say hello, are you going to pull him back because he is seeking interaction? I don't know about anyone elses but never had a problem with a GSD choosing someone else over me. Now those little rugrat corgis of mine are different altogether. My experiences the GSDs and the bouvs is that they are social until the situation warrants something different and then presto/chango. I don't think it does any harm to socialize them and allow them to seek attention from others and interact. 

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I always let my dogs interact with people. It doesn't mean they have to be in somebodys lap, just accepting of people when I'm around. I don't need a serious, all the time, suspicious dog. 
My dog Thunder is perfect, for me, on this account. He will let anyone pet him if I'm there. He wont go out of his way to enjoy it if he doesn't know you but I never have to worry about some kid running up and grabbing him. A adult doing the same thing will get a very stiff warning growl. Don't want to or need to find out how far that will go if his warning doesn't sink in. He's very easy to get along with and very easy to read for anyone that can read a dog.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Callum Naismith said:


> i wont let them touch him then. makes sense tbh.
> 
> but everyone keeps saying different things.
> gets f***** confusing.


What the **** is the matter with you asking stupid shit on a dog board great way to start out with your pup and club.
Here another stupid question why dont you ask the club your training with what they think. MAN!!!


----------



## Dan Brigham (Jul 23, 2009)

I like a fairly social pup, I believe that it helps them differentiate between friend and foe. That is why I like them to be social, I am careful about who I bring them around to be social with. If I don't like someone, they act the least bit hinkey around dogs, just any excuse, I don't want my pup around them. I tend to use Schutzhund club members as their socialization tool, I let their pups jump all over me and so it is their turn. I still am careful about which club members they get to be social around. I don't want somebody to correct my pup for just about anything. 

As the pup grows up, I tend to not bring them out for socialization at a certain point. I like to be the center of my pups universe and if the pup starts to ignore me too much to go to others, then socialization time is shortened and I replace it with time with me on the training field. I want a social dog but not a social butterfly. 

If the pup doesn't like somebody, I don't push them to get social with anyone. They need to learn to trust their instincts. Many times their lack of wanting anything to do with a person reflects on my certain dislikes as well. I want to control who they are social around. Yes, it sounds a bit control freakish but just because someboedy comes to a dog club doesn't mean they are somebody that I want my dog to think is an okay person. I try to time it so that it isn't obvious to club members and to the pup. I watched a club member kick sand into another members pups eye and that mental note kept my pup from being socialized around that guy and I know others made those same mental notes. :evil:

Kids tend to be great socializers and any that come up to the pups willingly are almost universally great with the pups after they come into contact.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Dan, my approach is very similar and I believe it helps in having a mature dog with judgment. I also have experienced that my dog's perception of someone often will mirror my own. I have to be careful with the GSDs when I'm around someone I just don't like. I don't believe in forcing a dog up to someone either and really hate it when people try to drag a shy dog towards me. I basically have a see the world concept for mine. I take them to the office, croweded outdoor markets, playgrounds, hardware store, you name it. They go up and down elevators, different types of stairs, slick floors. I haven't had one yet that would elect to go to others after 9 months or so. Like you, I know which people are best for the dog to interact with. Bob loves to roll around in the grass and play with a dog--he and Lynda both actually. My friend Sandra hates for a dog to jump on her. My friiends laugh because the only time I'll agree to sit outside and eat at the cafes is when I'm socializing a dog. I rely on club members for dog to dog socialization. I can pick and choose the doggie mental type I want my dog to be around. I basically work with my dogs to ignore other dogs. There is no need to interact with dogs outside their pack. From time to time we have two dogs working stock in the same pen but they really just ignore one another. Most of the time, non-dog people aren't interested in the GSDs. I can usually clear an area just by showing up with one. Its the fuzzy cute bouvs that they gravitate towards and ask to pet. Socialization is probably more out and about in different environments around people than strangers actually handling the dog. They just aren't that interested. My friend Sandra says that in a rural area she can't pay someone to pet her dog. They're too afraid she might try to give it to them. 

But the real question is whether some sport folks believe that socialization will change the character and drives of the puppy in the negative. If so, how?

Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Buko will climb up in your lap and lay on his back. Then you put on the suit and he will try as hard as he can to put you on YOUR back.

Stop worrying about the DUMBEST ****ING THING EVER. Just go and train your dog and let him be petted by everyone. Stop being a dumbass.


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

you really are a miserable b****** aren't you. 
cheer up, its quite endearing you pathetic man.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What ever man, you are the one worried about the DUMBEST thing ever.

If I could, I would send you an anti social dog so you can see how much fun it is to have to put the dog away every time someone comes to your house, cannot be trusted to walk past someone on the sidewalk, ect ect.

Once you have had one of these dogs, you are really happy to own a dog that loves to hang out with people.


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

yano what, that was slightly more constructive. 
thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

But you got it the first time. Stop being a whiney little bitch and be glad for the free advice.

I may or may not be the nicest human being on the planet, but the shit is free, and it comes from years of experience.

Too me it is like you are starving on a street corner, I give you a thousand bucks to pull you out of the gutter, and you then bitch about the amount.

Shut up and take it, and stop being so sensitive.

More constructive, piss off:razz:


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

what a jumped up c***
pull that stick out of your ass will you. 
your comments aren't ever that good, and they aren't bloody worth paying for. 
you pick on people new to the sport to be a dick to, shows how big you are, people want advice, 
all you do is advocate how big headed and arrogant you are, and make people think that some people in the sport are bastards like you, 
clearly many are nice and willing to give kind advice, unlike yourself.
maybe you should get off the computer and get a friend. oh wait, your heads too big to get through the F***** DOOR!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

See ?? way too sensitive. Take up chess....oh wait, I can't imagine the tears if you were to lose. Maybe crochet.


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

no, its just about time someone told you to stop being so insulting. 
there's no need for it. especially from an adult, and a man of experience.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I just find people with your temperament amusing. Do you get into a lot of fights ? ?? ? ? ?


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

no i avoid them, 
i just don't like someone trying to insult me, when all i do is ask a question. 
sorry if you think it was a stupid question. 
do you often try to belittle people?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Only when they don't think things through before asking DUMB questions. : )

I can do this all day.


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

quote: i can do this all day


clearly you don't get out enough then.

and if someone doesn't know any better it's not dumb. 
it maybe dumb to you because you do know, doesn't give you liscense to be rude. 

and your arguing with an eighteen year old, so why don't you be the bigger man and give it a rest.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> I believe that it helps them differentiate between friend and foe


Check out bite statisitics. Dogs have no freakin' clue. It's the owner who MUST decide this.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, that tells me why you are so sensitive. LOL

Go do ringsport and I will cut you a break. Can you move at all ??


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

lol yeah fair enough. 
where would i be moving to?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Come to San Antonio, the wages are shit, but there are jobs out there. I have enough dogs around to get you started real nice.

Then we ship you off to France.


----------



## Dan Brigham (Jul 23, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Dan, my approach is very similar and I believe it helps in having a mature dog with judgment. I also have experienced that my dog's perception of someone often will mirror my own. I have to be careful with the GSDs when I'm around someone I just don't like. I don't believe in forcing a dog up to someone either and really hate it when people try to drag a shy dog towards me. I basically have a see the world concept for mine. I take them to the office, croweded outdoor markets, playgrounds, hardware store, you name it. They go up and down elevators, different types of stairs, slick floors. I haven't had one yet that would elect to go to others after 9 months or so. Like you, I know which people are best for the dog to interact with. Bob loves to roll around in the grass and play with a dog--he and Lynda both actually. My friend Sandra hates for a dog to jump on her. My friiends laugh because the only time I'll agree to sit outside and eat at the cafes is when I'm socializing a dog. I rely on club members for dog to dog socialization. I can pick and choose the doggie mental type I want my dog to be around. I basically work with my dogs to ignore other dogs. There is no need to interact with dogs outside their pack. From time to time we have two dogs working stock in the same pen but they really just ignore one another. Most of the time, non-dog people aren't interested in the GSDs. I can usually clear an area just by showing up with one. Its the fuzzy cute bouvs that they gravitate towards and ask to pet. Socialization is probably more out and about in different environments around people than strangers actually handling the dog. They just aren't that interested. My friend Sandra says that in a rural area she can't pay someone to pet her dog. They're too afraid she might try to give it to them.
> 
> But the real question is whether some sport folks believe that socialization will change the character and drives of the puppy in the negative. If so, how?
> 
> Terrasita


Judgement is a great lesson that they learn to use as they grow up and mature. I am being taken to task for the 'friend or foe' by Anni Vrani but judgement is what I am talking about. As a pup, I want them to see people that I like and love, as they grow up they will see that my demeanor changes with those that I don't but I want them to know my normal response, that way they can better sense when I am ill at ease around someone. 

My experience is GSDs and dobes. I find kids love both and the parents of a lot of kids are the 'negatives' in the equation. The parents are the ones giving out the negative vibes to the kids, especially with the dobes. 

I got a dobe at 1-1/2 YO and I tried to do a lot of the puppy deal with her. I knew her Mom and an Aunt that were decidedly not social. I wanted this bitch, Gilda to go anywhere with me and I knew it was really outside of your normal socialization window for pups. It worked decently well, she was at least indiferent to most people. We had her littermate since 8 weeks old, the littermate was my wife's dog, Teera and she was a social butterfly. We knew the Mom/Aunt deal when we got Teera and my wife likes a more social dog, so she got lots of it and a very social dog in the process. Gilda was less social, she didn't crave attention, except maybe from me. Gilda had been a kennel dog with little socialization prior to me getting her and I saw a fairly large transformation, just not what I would expect with a pup. I had to do a lot more socialization than a pup would require to get lesser results. 

I believe the trick is to figure out how social you want the mature, adult dog to be and when to back off to achieve that status. 

As for as the 'foe' portion of my previous statement, I stand by it. If someone is beating me with a bat, then my dog better not be standing there wagging its ****ing tail and waiting for a command. I will make the call for the dog in most instances but I do require them to be thinking and judgemental animals. 

I don't want a dog to stay on that down when the helper tries to get away in the escape bite on the field. If a friend starts to get a bit rough while we are standing there talking, I expect the dog to warn him, I will accept or correct the dog as the situation requires. This is a long way down the road from puppyhood and way past the point of the original question. 

I don't believe socialization really changes the basic dogs drives, there is a difference between in drive and out of drive. To Gilda, the bitework never was a game and we had to try to convincer her it was one. She knew when it ended and could switch it off (and back on if needed). Teera was better balanced in the work and it was a game, although a serious game. They both knew friend could turn foe and were aware of the possibility. It didn't hurt Teera and I believe it added safety to Gilda's less social attitude. 

I love watching puppy socialization with different pups, I have seen some very anti-social pups and it helps some of them fit into society a lot better. For example, one very powerful GSD male pup that was probably headed for being PTS, his socialization helped him adjust him to be quite nice. Others don't attain that status and are likely to be anti-social and some even fear biters their entire life.


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

not gunna lie, sounds pretty good lol


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't let strangers pet my pups, because I can't stand the idea of some stranger who's hands have been only god knows where doing god knows what, rubbing their grubby mits all over my dogs. It just grosses me out. I have never understood the way some total strangers have a deep burning need to rub their personal oils all over my dogs. Nope, not for me.

I socialize my pups and dogs with friends, and family.

As far as "can pups be over socialized", I think basically not unless an owner allows his pup to be cowed by people, allows the pup to be overwhelmed, owner does not control the situation and protect the pup, then yes, damage can be done in the same way allowing your pup to be cowed by an older or bigger dog can do damage. I don't think allowing or not allowing people to pet your pup is bad in itself, it's a matter of how you handle it, much as Terrisita mentioned above.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The shit wages should bring you running. However, I need someone that actually heals at a normal rate, and 1 fall doesn't take out for a week. Just kidding, I actually have a young Marine that is going to certify next month that does pretty good, but there is PLENTY of room for another.

Plus, as an added bonus, I have a guy that you can work about 40 dogs if you are in shape enough.

How tall are you ?? We may have a suit that would fit.


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

i dunno about being as fit as a marine but im pretty fit, 
as for being tall, im 6 ft 4. really tall.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am the same height. Got a suit, come on down.

I can fix the in shape part, as I was a Marine.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Dan:

I'm not sure what dogs or breeds Anne deals with but I've had GSDs all my life and every one of them knew "when" and were correct. The bouvs are very similar. I've had them demonstrate it in terms fo man and I've had them demonstrate it towards other beasts like rams and angry cows. If you know what you are selecting and you raise it right, then they do have that judgment or as you put it the ability to determine friend from foe. In GSDs its referred to as character. This has nothing to do with desire to chase and bite objects. They either have it or they don't. You're not standing alone. I also had a doberman as a kid named Tippy and no I didn't name him. 

Terrasita


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Dan:
> 
> I'm not sure what dogs or breeds Anne deals with but I've had GSDs all my life and every one of them knew "when" and were correct. The bouvs are very similar. I've had them demonstrate it in terms fo man and I've had them demonstrate it towards other beasts like rams and angry cows. If you know what you are selecting and you raise it right, then they do have that judgment or as you put it the ability to determine friend from foe. In GSDs its referred to as character. This has nothing to do with desire to chase and bite objects. They either have it or they don't. You're not standing alone. I also had a doberman as a kid named Tippy and no I didn't name him.
> 
> Terrasita


I'm referring to 30+ years of bite statistics, of all breeds of dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Callum Naismith said:


> .... as for being tall, im 6 ft 4. really tall.


:-o :-o 

So then ..... something like a young Jeff ..... :-o


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ohhhh, Anne that's an entirely different can of worms then dogs selected for temperment/character and raised and managed for a certain adult mental package. 

Terrasita


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

England is a long way from San Antonio though..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Callum Naismith said:


> England is a long way from San Antonio though..



Oh. Well, yes, it is. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So then you will love the weather. We actually have sunlight. =D>=D>

I didn't have ring when I was young and fast.


----------



## Callum Naismith (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL. yeah the weather here is shit. 
i don't know a lot about ring sports. .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i have found, with my GSD, the same as T: if you form "the" bond with them as pups, when they come to be 9 or 12 mo old, they're more focussed on you than anyone else. 

i don't actively seek ppl to pet my dog, i simply expect him to at least tolerate ppl i say are "ok" to touch him. especially little kids.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So then you will love the weather. We actually have sunlight. =D>=D>
> 
> I didn't have ring when I was young and fast.


There was barely schutzhund around when you were young:razz:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

todd pavlus said:


> There was barely schutzhund around when you were young:razz:


There were dogs, though. Dogs were invented when Bob Scott was a teenager, I believe.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

bob was THAT old when dogs were invented??? wow...

still love ya bob, old as you (and david) are, ie, older than dirt, lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey! A good Whine is old too! :-o I ment wine! :grin: :wink:

T
How about when Thunder turned his back on that loudmouth at Sandra's farm. He sure paid attention when the guy was going towards Sandra at the gate though. GSD discression! :-D:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There was SOME Sch around. 

No need to know anything about ringsport, just forget what you learned in Sch.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yep Bob, perfect example. I had an instant dislike for the guy. He started to storm up to Thunder and stopped short. Thunder's mouth had clamped shut and it was obvious that Thunder was saying, "I'm not doing you." I thought hhhhmmmm Bob's relaxed but the guy definitely just rubbed me the wrong way. What was even more interesting was when the guy reached over the gate towards Sandra. Then Thunder leaned forward with a fixed stare and watched him intently. I thought for a minute he was going to say to hell with that down stay he was on. But he just watched. Thunder has had very little interaction with Sandra, if any. But this guy was definitely the intruder that he needed to watch. 

Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Of course I was relaxed! I put thunder on the down! Why would he get up without a really good reason without my telling him he could!? :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

That guy was actually about two steps away from Thunder getting up without permission .....and it would have been with my blessing! 
You know my boy wouldn't hurt anyone without reading them their rights first. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Yep Bob, perfect example. I had an instant dislike for the guy. He started to storm up to Thunder and stopped short. Thunder's mouth had clamped shut and it was obvious that Thunder was saying, "I'm not doing you." I thought hhhhmmmm Bob's relaxed but the guy definitely just rubbed me the wrong way. What was even more interesting was when the guy reached over the gate towards Sandra. Then Thunder leaned forward with a fixed stare and watched him intently. I thought for a minute he was going to say to hell with that down stay he was on. But he just watched. Thunder has had very little interaction with Sandra, if any. But this guy was definitely the intruder that he needed to watch.
> 
> Terrasita


Solch ein brav hund, a true GSD, Thunder!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Solch ein brav hund, a true GSD, Thunder!


Prolly wouldn't make a good PPD dog though.........WAY to much obedience. :lol: :lol: 
Course if I was closer to them Lyda boys :-D


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

> i have found, with my GSD, the same as T: if you form "the" bond with them as pups, when they come to be 9 or 12 mo old, they're more focussed on you than anyone else


I have to agree with this. I was told by many people that I ruined my dog by socializing him with other people. That I was over socializing etc. 

It didn't affect him at all. He is 2 years old now and definetely knows that I'm the boss and I feed him, so everyone else are minions to him, he lets them pet him but does not go over zealous in seeking attention from strangers anymore as he did when he was a puppy. Don't get me wrong, he is a very friendly dog. 

I honestly don't think it matters though. 

Courtney


----------



## sandra sakalauskaite (Jun 2, 2009)

For example,my MAL from puppy days was near the people and dogs,but she was so separate, that she was disregard to everybody.Now she is 1 year old and she good protect me, she is running free outside.But if she saw a man, who looks like a criminal(this is on training )then she became a very angry doggy.So it means, that from first days,she was near the people,who didn't harmed her,she didn't touch anybody and feel safe.


----------

